# Re-use Anti-freeze



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I am getting ready to pull my trailer out of moth balls. When I drain my system of the anti-freeze can I keep it and use if for next winter?

thanks,
Rick


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I guess anythings possible but how would you get it out without getting water mixed in, sure buckets under the low point drains etc. To me it's not worth the $7 to buy new next year.

Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I suppose it can be done, providing most of the water was eliminated.
Maybe you could test the end product.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ricksherri said:


> When I drain my system of the anti-freeze can I keep it and use if for next winter?
> 
> [snapback]97576[/snapback]​


How about i just send you the $4.25 for a new gallon next year --


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Loved it, GREAT responses all!!!









I started getting the trailer ready today and did NOT save the antifreeze. I guess there are better ways to spend my time!

Thanks all...funny stuff.

thanks,
Rick


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

ricksherri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am getting ready to pull my trailer out of moth balls. When I drain my system of the anti-freeze can I keep it and use if for next winter?
> 
> ...


My DH wanted to do the same thing. But since I took it out the first time, set-up and de-winterized it, the DH did not have a chance of getting his way. I couldn't grasp how saving a few bucks that way, could justify possibly having to spend big bucks repairing damage done by weak antifreeze. So I just said







I forgot all about you wanting to do that.

Linda


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not worth the time, effort or chance that it will be too diluted. Buy new each year!!!!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Not worth the time, effort or chance that it will be too diluted. Buy new each year!!!!!
> [snapback]97665[/snapback]​


I agree. the cost of the antifreeze is much less than repair work on damaged plumbing.

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now there is something that had never occured to me!

I think I would bite the bullet and buy new each season.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

